# How big does a marimo ball get and how much does a small one cost?



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Just curious as I'm considering buying one for Kai's tank as Akira's tank usually has next to zero ammonia because of the lucky bamboo. I want to invest in a Marimo ball when we upgrade Aki so Kai gets some spoiling too....

Just the ones I've seen at Petsmart were as big as a soft ball...Too big for Kai's tank. How much does a small one cost?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

As far as Ive seen, all of the cost the same regardless of size. They grow to be pretty big, though Ièm thinking that if you donèt give it much light, it wonèt grow much.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Marimo balls grow very slowly, and usually cost around ten bucks at the pet store. I got five of them on ebay for ten bucks and they arrived to me about the size of fifty-cent pieces round, then i split three of them in half to make eight because i am OCD and need all of the tanks to have the same number of them. lol! If you split them into smaller balls, they will get round in time and continue to grow and be pretty. My boys love them... even if one of them went flat when i split it, so i have a Marimo pad instead of a Marimo ball. XD I hope it rounds out more though, i may have to help it with a bit of fishing line. :3


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Marimo ball= actually a ball of algae. Gets its round shape from being rolled around on the bottom by a current (in its natural habitat). It grows very slowly, and you can divide it to make it smaller (or to make more little balls). They are on sale at petsmart right now, and I would suggest getting one of those and dividing it instead of paying more for a smaller one! If giving enough light/nutrients, it will fill with gas, rise to the surface to release the gas then sink again


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

What kind of lighting do they need? I really like them but not quite sure my lighting will give them what they need. I hope I'm not thread jacking just thought this question would fit in this thread.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've heard that the big ones, are really old. :x i got mine off ebay for $9 for 5 of them. alot of people really like the teeny tiny ones you can buy off Japanese sites that are cell phone charms, but i like my 5. :3

i think they like lower lights. someone told me they set theirs on the window sill, and it turned brown. D:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. I'm just worried about the size because Kai needs his swimming room and I think a single live plant be it a marimo ball (at least half the size of what I saw at Petsmart) or more Lucky Bamboo.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my bettas love their Java moss. :d it's so easy to grow! Chappy grew up with this HUGE ball of it, and she used to hide in it all the time. when she got bigger, she'd zoom around and dive-bomb into it, wiggle around, and peek out at me, like a kid in blankets. x3 Marimo are neat, too, but i'm still hesitant to put mine in with my fish. :d i'm weird about that. >.> i guess... i'm QTing my Marimo? xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

XD I might consider some Java moss as well. It really depends on how well he's doing without a live plant. Kai's a very curious betta so he'll be exploring and never getting bored. (He sleeps ontop of his dragon decoration.)


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

Petsmart was having a sale on them recently... 5.99 a piece, the size varies based on which petsmart you go to. They're regularly 7.99 and pretty healthy, petsmart has the best deal on them from a store. Ebay is always an option.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll talk to my mom because right now we want to upgrade Akira to a bigger tank so we may very well get one as he needs more hiding spots too.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I think cryptocornes are good too...mine are growing like crazy in all my tanks-low and high light and my bettas love hiding in and resting on the leaves! I love the marimo balls too though. Mine is in a high light planted aquarium and its not brown  Its growing  Maybe you can get one and split it-one for each tank?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Perhaps. I've only dealt with Lucky Bamboo so I definietly will consider it. They had huge ones at Petsmart but they also had smaller ones. I definietly might get one now. If I get one medium sized one I could split it and make one for Aki and Kai. Thanks guys.


----------

